# Nexus 7 essentials



## Corax (Dec 25, 2013)

Right, I'm a very lucky boy and have been given a Nexus 7 today 

So, what do I need?


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 25, 2013)

A Google account.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 25, 2013)

Electricity to charge it.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 25, 2013)

To delete the Jeffrey Archer, if it still ships with that.


----------



## Corax (Dec 26, 2013)

You're all very funny...  

I was thinking more along the lines of anti malware stuff, keyboards, tools? It all seems a bit different from my HTC.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 26, 2013)

Corax said:


> You're all very funny...
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of anti malware stuff, keyboards, tools? It all seems a bit different from my HTC.



Will run the same apps though!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 26, 2013)

get bloons tower defense 5. iplayer, bbc news, bejewelled blitz, angrybirds, netflix, youtube, stumbleupon, apotify, robot unicorn attack 2,


----------



## tommers (Dec 26, 2013)

Kingdom rush, the room, call of cthulhu: the wasted lands, avg free, pixel dungeon, walking dead comics for nowt, new star soccer, Shadowrun, vlc, BBC, tapatalk.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 26, 2013)

mxplayer, tunein radio, cerberus, ES file explorer, hill climb racer, Realcalc


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 26, 2013)

I've always looked at these threads through envious eyes, had vouchers for my birthday and Christmas and now have a spangly gizmo and can join in


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 5, 2014)

Are these better than Kindle Fire's?

Does anywhere sell them cheap?

Is there a Shadowrun app game thingy?

I know nothing about tablets or smartphones.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes

Not really 

Don't know - assume so if it's available on Android


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks.


----------



## Corax (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Are these better than Kindle Fire's?
> 
> Does anywhere sell them cheap?
> 
> ...


Re cheapness - my pressie is the 2012 model, which has been updated now but AFAIC is fucking brilliant. I really don't need a back camera - I have a "camera" for that. Or my phone for quick snaps. 

So, if you can find places that still have stock I expect they're getting heavily reduced now...?


----------



## Corax (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a tapatalk nexus question if anyone can help... 

Likes and quotes etc appear in thread, but I can't see any way of seeing notifications for them. Does it exist on tapatalk - am I just not looking in the right place or something?


----------



## emanymton (Jan 24, 2014)

Corax said:


> I have a tapatalk nexus question if anyone can help...
> 
> Likes and quotes etc appear in thread, but I can't see any way of seeing notifications for them. Does it exist on tapatalk - am I just not looking in the right place or something?


It is in the settings menu I think. I am on my phone at the minute I will check on my nexus why I get home in about 15 minutes.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 24, 2014)

Right I think it is settings > notifications. Just after find size.


----------



## Corax (Jan 24, 2014)

emanymton said:


> Right I think it is settings > notifications. Just after find size.


Those are all ticked. I'm being really stupid now I'm sure, but how do I actually see the notifications themselves? The equivalent of clicking on the little number top right on desktop?


----------



## emanymton (Jan 24, 2014)

Corax said:


> Those are all ticked. I'm being really stupid now I'm sure, but how do I actually see the notifications themselves? The equivalent of clicking on the little number top right on desktop?


I have them show up in the notifications bar at the top of the screen, where you get new emails, app updates etc. It isn't the best system from what I can tell, but I turned them off because they annoyed me, so didn't give it much time.

Have you had the tapatalk quotes random post from 10 years ago error yet?


----------



## Corax (Jan 24, 2014)

emanymton said:


> I have them show up in the notifications bar at the top of the screen, where you get new emails, app updates etc. It isn't the best system from what I can tell, but I turned them off because they annoyed me, so didn't give it much time.
> 
> Have you had the tapatalk quotes random post from 10 years ago error yet?


Hmm. That's a bit rubbish... Any better on ForumRunner? 

And er.... no... What's that all about?


----------



## emanymton (Jan 24, 2014)

Corax said:


> Hmm. That's a bit rubbish... Any better on ForumRunner?
> 
> And er.... no... What's that all about?


I started using it because I was having problems making posts, but then I switched by browser to Firefox and it solved the problem, so don't really use it on my Nexus anymore. I find it more useful on my phone, and I prefer the phone version as well. I have never tried ForumRunner so can't comment.

As for the error, I tried to reply to a post by frogwomen once but the post that got quoted was one of Hatboy's going on about not believing he was speaking to the real Brain paddock.  Confused the hell out of me! Other people have had the same thing happen. Keep an eye on the time and date stamp on posts as well, you will see the odd post that was apparently made in 1970.


----------



## Corax (Jan 24, 2014)

I've just had notifications appear in the menu. It wasn't there before I swear!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2014)

I think I want to go and buy myself a nexus 7. I see there are two 2013 types. A 16 gig and a 32 gig. 
Should I pay the £40 extra for the 32gig? I guess I could stick a load of films on there or something. Do people think the extra is a bit of a waste of money?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I think I want to go and buy myself a nexus 7. I see there are two 2013 types. A 16 gig and a 32 gig.
> Should I pay the £40 extra for the 32gig? I guess I could stick a load of films on there or something. Do people think the extra is a bit of a waste of money?


Bah, I guess you are on your own kid. 

Time to nip out to curries.


----------



## Corax (Feb 3, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bah, I guess you are on your own kid.
> 
> Time to nip out to curries.


I know nothing of the new models, but my obsolete 2012 version is fucking great. I don't know what the price difference is, but if you can bear the shame of not having the latest, and you're not planning to use it as a camera (wtf) then I'd take advantage of the cash differential.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 3, 2014)

Is there much difference between the 1GB Tegra Nexus 7 and the new Snapdragon 2GB version?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 3, 2014)

get Facetime, iWork


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2014)

Corax said:


> I know nothing of the new models, but my obsolete 2012 version is fucking great. I don't know what the price difference is, but if you can bear the shame of not having the latest, and you're not planning to use it as a camera (wtf) then I'd take advantage of the cash differential.



The price is not significantly different, but the new one is much lighter and has far better resolution amongst other things. 
I just want to know if an extra 16 gigs is worth the extra 40 knickers.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 3, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The price is not significantly different, but the new one is much lighter and has far better resolution amongst other things.
> I just want to know if an extra 16 gigs is worth the extra 40 knickers.



I bought the 16Gb one. All my music is on Google Play so that doesnt need to be on the device. It can fill up quick with iplayer video, but that deletes itself after 30 days and I usually delete it as soon as I've watched it. With all the apps I have and all their related files, I've got around 5Gb free which would allow for a couple of films (or more if I went for lower res) if I wanted to put them on.

So, no, I don't think the extra £40 for the 32Gb is worth it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2014)

I wouldn't store music or games on it. 
But I might like some films to watch if I am away for a week or two. 
16 gigs should be enough right? 

How do you charge it up? You Ess Bees?


----------



## souljacker (Feb 3, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I wouldn't store music or games on it.
> But I might like some films to watch if I am away for a week or two.
> 16 gigs should be enough right?
> 
> How do you charge it up? You Ess Bees?



Yeah, USB and you get the little plug that you put the usb cable in.


----------



## mack (Feb 3, 2014)

I've the 16gb - one thing to watch out for is Google music caching your most played music on your device - I couldn't work out why I kept running out of room, took a look at the music files and it was storing 8GB  there is a setting in G music to turn it off.

Also if you really want a fuck ton of movies etc. then consider rooting the device and installing stickmount - then just get a microUSB adaptor from Amazon and then you can plug in any USB sticks.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2014)

mack said:


> Also if you really want a fuck ton of movies etc. then consider rooting the device and installing stickmount - then just get a microUSB adaptor from Amazon and then you can plug in any USB sticks.



Ok that sounds like a plan. . . except I don't understand any of what you said apart from USB.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 3, 2014)

mack said:


> I've the 16gb - one thing to watch out for is Google music caching your most played music on your device - I couldn't work out why I kept running out of room, took a look at the music files and it was storing 8GB  there is a setting in G music to turn it off.
> 
> Also if you really want a fuck ton of movies etc. then consider rooting the device and installing stickmount - then just get a microUSB adaptor from Amazon and then you can plug in any USB sticks.



You can't plug pendrives and external HDDs without rooting it?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> You can't plug pendrives and external HDDs without rooting it?


What's rooting?


----------



## mack (Feb 3, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> You can't plug pendrives and external HDDs without rooting it?



Actually it's been a while so you may be able to do that now - XDA will have the skinny.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 3, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's rooting?



Being naughty and giving yourself admin privileges.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2014)

So you can't stick a memory stick into it?


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So you can't stick a memory stick into it?


This should do the job:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.homeysoft.nexususb.importer&hl=en_GB


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh dear, I'm not sure I even understand that.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 3, 2014)

editor said:


> This should do the job:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.homeysoft.nexususb.importer&hl=en_GB



It's more than a bit shit you have to pay for an app to do some very very basic file shifting.


----------



## Corax (Feb 22, 2014)

A quick nexus question: Is there an equivalent of hiring ctrl+F? 

For instance, say I'm looking for a specific piece of info on a long webpage (eg wiki), can I search for the text?


----------



## Leafster (Feb 22, 2014)

Corax said:


> A quick nexus question: Is there an equivalent of hiring ctrl+F?
> 
> For instance, say I'm looking for a specific piece of info on a long webpage (eg wiki), can I search for the text?


If you're using Chrome, click on the three little vertical squares in the top right hand corner - one of the options is "find in page"

ETA: Thinking about it, "click" isn't really the appropriate word when using a tablet. Perhaps "tap" would have been better.


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 22, 2014)

How do I get offline google maps.  It used to work, now it doesn't.  Grr.


----------



## rich! (Feb 22, 2014)

Type "OK maps" in the search box, istr.


----------



## Corax (Feb 22, 2014)

Leafster said:


> If you're using Chrome, click on the three little vertical squares in the top right hand corner - one of the options is "find in page"
> 
> ETA: Thinking about it, "click" isn't really the appropriate word when using a tablet. Perhaps "tap" would have been better.


Thanks. No idea how I didn't see that before. It was the first thing I tried, but I must have scanned the menu too quickly...


----------



## Corax (Mar 5, 2014)

I've just downloaded the Virgin Everywhere app, and now I'm watching the England game in the garden on my tablet whilst posting this on my phone... 

*I'M IN THE FUTURE!!! 

        *


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 26, 2014)

This is a nice app that allows to control your PC via your Nexus 7, it is essentially remote access.
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...gjmpp?hl=en-US&utm_source=chrome-ntp-launcher


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 27, 2014)

Configure Android Device Manager.
Google has finally released a native security app for Android devices. The Android Device Manager was previously only available for paid Google Apps customers, but you can now access it right here. Check this service out and make sure you know how to use it in case you should ever need it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 6, 2014)

I like Any.do it's simple to do list app with a nice interface.
http://www.any.do/


----------

